# littlebrovapes



## littlebrovapes




----------



## littlebrovapes




----------



## littlebrovapes

yo yo yo please check out my new review..


----------



## Silver

Am creating this thread to contain reviews for littlebrovapes
Will move his reviews here

Thanks for the contributions @littlebrovapes - 
In future, you can post them in here


----------



## littlebrovapes

please check my new review...


----------



## littlebrovapes

please check my new review..


----------



## littlebrovapes

Please check my new review..


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Please check my new review..


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes




----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium

You're reviewing your own product? So a nice unbiased view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Strontium said:


> You're reviewing your own product? So a nice unbiased view.


Yep its things I buy to review so all my reviews are totally unbiased. Thank you for the comment..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Cheetah v2 rda from obs by little Bro vapes reviews


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

the deputy from steamin'guns by little bro vapes reviews 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

The sheriff from steamin'guns by little Bro vapes reviews


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium

None of these brands are available locally.


----------



## littlebrovapes

Strontium said:


> None of these brands are available locally.



A lot of theses will be very soon. What sort of brands are around you. Thank you for your comment.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## littlebrovapes

deep fried cookies, pomango, frooty mama from vape d-lites by little bro vapes reviews


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Angorabbit cotton fire and taste test 


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

icare2 starter kit from Eleaf by little bro vapes reviews


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

M8 ..... i stopped watching your reviews simply because you like everything you review.
A friend of mine got this and i tried it for a few hours.

15W = little clouds
2ml tank = frequent refilling 
650mAh battery = won't last if used frequently
small/short atomiser which takes too long too saturate = hard to replace if hands are big and can lead to dry hits

Why don't you just say: "Although it targets beginners and works fine there a way better options available out there".


----------



## littlebrovapes

KZOR said:


> M8 ..... i stopped watching your reviews simply because you like everything you review.
> A friend of mine got this and i tried it for a few hours.
> 
> 15W = little clouds
> 2ml tank = frequent refilling
> 650mAh battery = won't last if used frequently
> small/short atomiser which takes too long too saturate = hard to replace if hands are big and can lead to dry hits
> 
> Why don't you just say: "Although it targets beginners and works fine there a way better options available out there".


Thank you for your comment. The icare2 was pretty good clouds for a starter kit and good flavour. 

Here in the Eu we can only have 2ml tanks its tpd compliant. 

Even with a 650mah batt for a starter kit your going to get a good few hours. 

I try and give all the info I can so people can make there own mind up. For a starter kit I like it. If you wanted bigger clouds bigger tank capacity and bigger battery life I don't think you would be looking at starter kits. 

Once again thank you for watching my videos and thank you for the comment. 


Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

maximus max RDTA from oumier


Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebrovapes

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------

